# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Gemeinsame Erklärung von DGU, BDU und BPS

## BurgerH

Hallo Forumsfreunde,

DGU, BDU und BPS haben eine gemeinsame Erklärung verfasst, die auf der BPS-Homepage zu finden ist:

_http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...514&Itemid=149_


Ich finde es sehr gut, dass wir uns zu dieser Erklärung verpflichtet haben. Da insbesondere in unserem Forum das Klientel der Anhänger von experimentellen und nicht evidenzbasierten Therapien relativ groß ist, sollten wir auch hier im Forum in unseren Beiträgen eine Abweichung von den Leitlinien deutlich machen und auf den experimentellen und teilweise auch kostenträchtigen Charakter mancher Therapien hinweisen.

Unsere bundesweite Hotline-Beratung hat sich ebenfalls daraufhin verständigt, dass sie auf der Grundlage der S3-Leitlinien berät.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Anonymous3

> Da insbesondere in unserem Forum das Klientel der Anhänger von experimentellen und nicht evidenzbasierten Therapien relativ groß ist, ....


deshalb bin ich hier ! 

Andi

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Andi,

wenn Du ein experimentierfreudiger Mensch bist, kannst Du Dich experimentellen und nicht berwiesenen Therapien aussetzen. Das ist Deine Angelegenheit und ureigene Verantwortung.

Wir von der Selbsthilfe sollten aber darauf achten, dass wir in der Beratung darauf deutlich hinweisen, wenn es um experimentelle und nicht bewiesene Therapien geht.

Insbesondere, wenn es sich um unseriöseTherapien handelt, die nur dem Geldbeutel des Herstellers etwas nützen. 

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Karlheinz

Hallo liebe Mitkämpfer, Mitbetroffene und Ratsuchende,
Zitat:Insbesondere, wenn es sich um unseriöseTherapien handelt, die nur dem  Geldbeutel des Herstellers etwas nützen.
Wer hier im Forum Rat und Hilfe sucht, sollte wissenschaftlich begründete Hinweise und Ratschläge, insbesondere aber Hilfe in einer "Lebenskrise" erhalten. Deshalb habe ich volles Verständnis für die gemeinsame Erklärung
Mit einem Gruß aus der winterlichen Lausitz Karlheinz

----------


## Anonymous3

Hansjörg,

wie sagte Dr. J. Hübner neulich (sinngemäss): "... 80% aller Patienten versuchen irgendwas komplementäres...".  Da bin ich doch gar nicht so alleine! Von Sport über Granatapfel bis Vitamin B17 ist es ein langer Weg, und Du wirst mir sicher zustimmen können, dass nicht alles sofort unsinnig ist. Entscheiden müssen wir sowieso immer selbst.

Wer in der palliativen Schiene angekommen ist, für den bietet die evidenzbasierte Leitlinientherapie nicht gerade tolle Aussichten. Aber auch diese Leitlienien sind nicht starr, sondern wird sich ändern. Was in 10 Jahren sein wird ? 

Der Kampf geht weiter und es bleibt spannend,
Andi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hansjörg,

dieser Aussage sollte jeder zustimmen, dem die alten S3-Leitlinien zur Erkennung und Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms noch im Gedächtnis sind. Mit dem neuen Werk ist ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung getan worden. Es ist ausdrücklich bemerkt, die Leitlinien dem ständigen Wandel neuester wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse anzupassen.

Es wäre allerding fatal, über jenseits der S3-Leitlinien gemachte Erfahrungen nicht zu berichten und weiter zu recherchieren. Noch fataler wäre es dem schulmedizinisch Austherapierten alle Hoffnungen auf eine Besserung oder einen Stillstand zu nehmen. Andererseits muss wirklich, und da bin ich vollkommen mit Deinen Aussagen einverstanden, Scharlatanerie und Geldschneiderei aufgedeckt werden. 

Weiterhin ist es richtig Heilmethoden, deren positive Wirkung nicht oder noch nicht nachgewiesen sind als Experimentell zu bezeichnen, weil die Kosten selbst zu tragen sind. Ich würde allerdings nicht zustimmen, wenn diese Frage gleichbedeutend mit "nutzlos oder falsch" interpretiert werden könnte. Ebenso halte ich es für bedenklich, alle Diagnostikmöglichkeiten zur Erkennung des Prostatakarzinoms und seinen Metzastasen, die in den S3-Leitlinien als unnötig genannt sind, als Experimentell oder gar unsinnig zu bezeichnen. 

Wir sollten uns bei unseren Diskussionen im Forum immer daran erinnern, dass diese S3-Leitlinien im Konsens erstellt wurden und mit ihrem Aussagewert in Prozent kaum einmal 100 ergeben haben. Also muss es bei der Erstellung auch Andersdenkende gegeben haben!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## hartmuth

Zitat von Heribert:



> Weiterhin ist es richtig Heilmethoden, deren positive Wirkung nicht oder noch nicht nachgewiesen sind als Experimentell zu bezeichnen, weil die Kosten selbst zu tragen sind. Ich würde allerdings nicht zustimmen, wenn diese Frage gleichbedeutend mit "nutzlos oder falsch" interpretiert werden könnte. Ebenso halte ich es für bedenklich, alle Diagnostikmöglichkeiten zur Erkennung des Prostatakarzinoms und seinen Metastasen, die in den S3-Leitlinien als unnötig genannt sind, als Experimentell oder gar unsinnig zu bezeichnen.


Genau darum geht es!
Leider wird von ansonsten sehr seriös argumentierenden Personen hier im Forum allzu selbstverständlich dies ignoriert. Leider.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Die Selbsthilfe steht denjenigen zur Seite, die durch die Nebenwirkungen von Therapien geschädigt wurden. Das ist das ursprüngliche Ziel. Desweiteren wird versucht, im Vorfeld einer Behandlung Orientierungshilfe zu geben. Nun aber immer stärker Hand in Hand mit Urologenverbänden zu gehen, anstatt kritische Distanz zu waren, halte ich für einen Fehler. Diese Verbände sind eben nicht von "kommerziellen Interessen" frei. Die Selbsthilfe sollte dort, wo sie im Vorfeld aktiv wird, einen unabhängigen Weg gehen und nicht Promotor einer ärztlichen Gruppe sein. Natürlich gehört dazu Mitarbeit in allen relevanten Gremien, aber nicht Verbrüderung. Es muss das in der Medizin bekanntermaßen verbreitete Festhalten an Bestehendem hinterfragt werden. 

Die in der Leitlinie empfohlenen Therapien können nicht gerade als erfolgreich bezeichnet werden, sondern sind von deutlichen Rezidivraten geprägt. Insofern sind sie "evident" erfolglos. Zusätzlich wird ein großer Teil der Behandelten nur deshalb erfolgreich "geheilt", weil es gar keiner Behandlung bedurft hätte, auch Übertherapie genannt. Es sollte Aufmerksamkeit gerade auf Neues "Experimentelles" gerichtet werden. Sonst geht es nie voran. Seit Jahrzehnten hat die etablierte Krebsmedizin praktisch keine Erfolge vorzuweisen. Es sind die Forscher und aktiven Ärzte zu unterstützen, die auf der Suche nach Verbesserungen sind.

Viele Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Wolfgang, wenn ich Dir nicht in Gedanken schon das eine oder andere Mal auf die Schulter geklopft hätte - nicht erst seit unseren gemeinsamen Aktivitäten im Arbeitskreis um alles, was mit Ploidie zu tun hat - würde ich es jetzt wieder gern tun. Irgendwie ist irgendwo Sand im Getriebe. Man muss nur noch herausfinden, wer den Sand herbei geschafft hat. Lass es Dir gut gehen in dem von Dir bevorzugten Leben am Busen der Natur und Frohe Ostern.

*"Nicht wenige Experten sehen ihre Daseinsberechtigung darin, einen relativ einfachen Sachverhalt unendlich zu komplizieren*"  
(Pierre Elliott Trudeau)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo in die Runde und besoners an Wolfgang aus Berlin,

es ist für mich eine große Erleichterung, mit einer vor 2 Stunden getroffenen Entscheidung vielleicht nicht ganz daneben zu liegen. Die Argumentationen zu "experimentiellen Wegen" sind sehr gut nachzuvollziehen und ich werde am pranktischen Beispiel versuchen, weiter im Forum mit zu wirken. Seht Euch einmal meine PSA-Grafik bei "myProstate.eu" nach Einsatz der Anti-Krebs-Ernährung durch Kohlehydratentzug an. Alles weitere in den Berichten dort.

Der Wanderfreund aus der Oberlausitz

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Wanderfreund,

es fällt mir schwer in Deinen Berichten einen Zusammenhang beim PSA-Abfall und der ketogenen Ernährung zu erkennen. 

War der PSA-Abfall nicht in aller erste Linie eine Folge der OP? Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Pinguin

Guten Morgen Hansjörg, die Operation ist doch gerade erst erfolgt. Einen postoperativen PSA-Wert wird es doch erst in etlichen Wochen geben. Es könnte schon sein, dass die geänderte oder auch ergänzende Ernährung zu einer PSA-Absenkung vor der Operation beigetragen hat.

----------


## Schorschel

Ob es sinnvoll oder aus übergeordneten Gründen, die ich nicht kenne, sogar angebracht war, dass der BPS sich zu dieser gemeinsamen Erklärung entschlossen hat, mag dahingestellt bleiben - es ist ja eh schon passiert.

Allerdings hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass gerade der BPS sich verschärft für die Prüfung und Anerkennung alternativer Methoden einsetzt, anstatt sich kritiklos mit der Schulmedizin zu verbrüdern. Ich finde das sehr bedauerlich, denn hier wurde eine Chance vertan, ja eine Notwendigkeit unterlassen.

Dies klingt ja noch ganz vernünftig:




> Davon abweichende Verfahren müssen als experimentell oder als Methoden mit zu geringer Evidenz besonders kenntlich gemacht werden. Patienten sind darüber zu informieren, wenn Behandlungen nicht zum Leistungskatalog der Gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung gehören. Zusätzliche finanzielle Belastungen für Patienten sollen nach Möglichkeit vermieden werden.


Und dann kommt noch das:




> Kommerzielle Interessen dürfen keinen Raum haben.


Beide Statements heißen doch in Wirklichkeit nichts Anderes als:

*Alles Geld bitte ausschließlich an die Schulmedizin!*

Dass ausgerechnet die Schulmedizin "kommerzielle Interessen" kritisiert, ist schon ein trauriger Witz. Dass der BPS das mitunterschreibt, muss kritisiert werden. Da tut der BPS seinen Hilfesuchenden keinen wirklichen Gefallen.

Dass Hansjörg Burger dann wieder mal seinen Standardsatz bringt, in dem immer die Worte "unseriös" und "Geldbeutel" vorkommen...




> Insbesondere, wenn es sich um unseriöse Therapien handelt, die nur dem Geldbeutel des Herstellers etwas nützen.


...empfinde ich so langsam als zwanghaft - es ermüdet mich. Hier schmeißt er, wie immer, alle und alles undifferenziert in einen Topf. Das hilft Niemandem, aber wenn's denn sein Credo ist, muss man's eben ertragen und entsprechend einordnen. 

Da freue ich mich dann natürlich erst recht über Andis Anmerkung, dass er exakt wegen der Diskussion dieser alternativen Methoden hier im Forum ist. Welcome in the club, dear Andi!

Schorschel

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Schorschel,

Wolfgang hatte weiter oben schon Kritik laut werden lassen, die ich indirekt ebenfalls unterstützt habe. Andererseits sollte man aber auch anerkennen, dass Bestrebungen wie *diese* zur Realität werden könnten. Zu diesem Thema findet man unendlich viel im Internet - siehe ein Beispiel *hier* - was durchaus seriös sein kann und den auf Evidenz getrimmten Gesundheitsaposteln und Verfechtern der S3-Leitlinien in naher Zukunft Kopfzerbrechen bereiten könnte.
Es ist mittlerweile bekannt, dass diese Leitlinien mindestens jährlich ergänzt werden sollen. Vielleicht kommt es auch hier noch zu einem sinnvollen Umdenken außerhalb der hinlänglich bekannten Therapiewege.

*"Wenige Menschen denken, und doch wollen alle entscheiden"*
(Friedrich der Große)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Hansjörg und auch gleich Hutschi,

die offene OP war erst am 23.03.10 und ich hatte zur Gewichtsreduzierung *vorher* einfach mal aus Interesse mit ketogener Ernährung begonnen. Die zwei PSA-Werte dabei (02.3.- 8,8 und 23.3. - 6,5) überraschten mich dann doch und wenn sie auf die Ernährungsumstellung zurückzuführen sind, wäre das für mich eine gute Alternative zu Bestrahlung, Chemo bzw. Hormontherapie. Ich bleibe jetzt dran und werde nach dem ersten postoperativen PSA-Test ( 1 -2 Monate nach RPE) eine neue Ausgangsbasis haben. In der Grafik bei myPostate.eu habe ich zum besseren Verständnis, diese gar nicht als Behandlung gedachte Ernährungsumstellung, als "andere Behandlung" eingestellt. Meine Berichte waren etwas zu lang geworden und beim Löschen ist wohl der dementsprechende Passus zur ketogenen Ernährung mit verschwunden. 
Ich hoffe, nun für etwas mehr Klarheit gesorgt zu haben und werde mich bemühen, künftig kürzere Berichte zu schreiben.

Wanderfreund Roland aus der Oberlausitz

----------


## LudwigS

> die offene OP war erst am 23.03.10 und ich hatte zur Gewichtsreduzierung *vorher* einfach mal aus Interesse mit ketogener Ernährung begonnen. Die zwei PSA-Werte dabei (02.3.- 8,8 und 23.3. - 6,5) überraschten mich dann doch und wenn sie auf die Ernährungsumstellung zurückzuführen sind, wäre das für mich eine gute Alternative zu Bestrahlung, Chemo bzw. Hormontherapie.


Hallo Roland, es gibt eine sogenannte Krebstherapie nach Breuss.
http://www.breuss-kur.de/
 Die reduziert das PSA noch mehr.

Sicher hat Ernährung einen langfristigen, verzögernden Effekt auf das Tumorwachstum.

Man darf aber nie vergessen, dass das PSA ein Syntheseprodukt unseres Körpers ist und immer nur eine indirekte Beobachtungsmöglichkeit darstellt.
WS hat vor vielen Jahren die Breuss-Therapie gemacht.
PSA von 20 auf 5 nach 6 Wochen.
Grosse Freude - währte aber nicht lange. 
Als er wieder normal aß, war das PSA schnell wieder auf dem alten Stand.
Das einzige was weg war, war der Bauch.

Zur PSA-Synthese brauchen die Prostatadrüsen - analog zu den Milchdrüsen - genügend von den richtigen Ausgangsmaterialien.
Wenn ich ihnen das entziehe, geht die Produktion und damit die Diffusion ins Blut zurück.
Kühe produzieren nur dann genügend Milch wenn die Ernährung stimmt.

Von nichts kommt nichts - und Prostata und Brust sind wie Bruder und Schwester.

PSA-Reduzierung ist keine Kunst - die Tumorreduzierung ist es.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Anonymous3

> ...PSA-Reduzierung ist keine Kunst...


Ludwig,
das klingt aber schon ein bisschen überheblich, oder? Da wären wohl viele Schwerbetroffene hier an Deiner Methode sehr interessiert.

Dok. Eichhorn hat mal die Aussage gemacht (sinngemäss): alles was den PSA um mehr als 30% senkt wirkt Lebenszeitverlängernd. Also dranbleiben !

Andi

----------


## LudwigS

> Ludwig,
> das klingt aber schon ein bisschen überheblich, oder? Da wären wohl viele Schwerbetroffene hier an Deiner Methode sehr interessiert.
> 
> Dok. Eichhorn hat mal die Aussage gemacht (sinngemäss): alles was den PSA um mehr als 30% senkt wirkt Lebenszeitverlängernd. Also dranbleiben !
> 
> Andi


War nicht meine Absicht, Andy, ich wollte nur auf die Fallstricke verweisen, die in einem blinden PSA-Glauben stecken.

Als ich las: ..."wäre das für mich eine gute Alternative zu Bestrahlung, Chemo bzw.  Hormontherapie", musste ich schon mal hart einhaken, denn man kann einen Krebs durchaus "wegstrahlen", aber "wegessen" kann man ihn nicht.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Anonymous3

Ludwig,
da hast Du natürlich Recht ! Gesunde Ernährung (und Sport !) sind selbstverständlich kein Ersatz für Operation, Bestrahlung oder HB ! Ergänzend eingesetzt bringt das aber schon was.

Grundsätzlich haben wir mit dem PSA Wert einen idealen Tumormarker, den es bei anderen Leiden so nicht gibt. Ergänzt durch CGA und NSE kann das als Verlaufskontrolle wichtige Erkenntnisse liefern. Man sollte das auch nicht kleinreden. Sich in Sicherheit wiegen, wegen geringem PSA - das wäre fahrlässig !

Schöne Ostern, Andi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Andi,

das PSA ist kein Tumormarker, sondern ein Körpermarker. Auch Frauen haben beispielsweise PSA. PSA ist außerdem ein schlechter Marker zur Beurteilung von Prostatakrebs, insbesondere bei der Früherkennung. Der PSA-Test führt häufiger zu fehlerhafter Beurteilung. Beispielsweise bei hoch aggressivem Krebs ist das PSA meist sehr niedrig, so dass dieser durch den PSA-Test nicht gefunden wird.

"Um einen Todesfall am Prostatakarzinom zu verhindern, mussten 1.410 Männer einen PSA-Test durchführen und  was schmerzhafter ist  48 Patienten behandelt werden", d.h. 47 überflüssigerweise. [aktuelle große europäische Studie über den Nutzen des PSA-Screenings] Es gibt keine zuverlässigen Methode, vor einer Therapie den Krebs genau einzuschätzen. Der Gleason-Score ist sehr subjektiv und im niedrig malignen Bereich völlig ungeeignet. Deshalb wird auch mindestens Gleason 3 + 3 vergeben, egal ob es niedriger ist. Die DNA-Zytometrie, die preiswert ist und von den Kassen bezahlt wird, liefert, insbesondere im niedrig malignen Bereich, bessere Ergebnisse. Diese Art der Beurteilung, und da sind wir wieder beim Ausgangspunkt dieses Themas, wird von den "evidenten", nicht  "experimentellen" Urologen kaum genutzt.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous3

Ludwig,
sicher ist das so und es gibt fragwürdige Übertherapien. Aber wenn wir die Sterblichkeitsrate drücken wollen, werden wir irgendwelche Früherkennungen durchführen müssen, und ggf. einen steigenden Übertherapiesatz zu akzeptieren habe.

http://www.biokrebs-heidelberg.de/us...umormarker.pdf

Dort heisst es: 
_Mit wenigen Ausnahmen eignen sich Tumormarker nicht zur Früherkennung._
_Ausnahmen: Prostata-Krebs wird durch den PSA-Marker schon im Frühstadium mit einer Sicherheit von 95 Prozent angezeigt._

DNA-Zyto kannst Du erst nach Biospie machen lassen, und die will man ja gerade vermeiden. Meiner Meinung nach eher geeignet wäre "freies PSA" und ggf. PET/CT - ich weiss die Kosten...

Andi

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Andi, versehentlich hast Du nun Ludwig angesprochen, obwohl Du natürlich Wolfgang aus Berlin meintest. Da beide nicht online sind, erlaube ich mir zum Thema PSA als Tumormarker *diesen* Beitrag einzuflechten.

*"Jetzt sind die guten alten Zeiten, nach denen wir uns in zehn Jahren zurücksehnen"* 
(Peter Ustinov)

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

man muss eben nur wissen, wo etwas steht.

Der von Dir verlinkte Beitrag zeigt auch wieder, dass man als Selbsthilfeorganisation nicht einseitig Stellung beziehen darf. Die Urologenschaft ist eine Seite der Medaille. Daneben gibt es noch viele schlaue Mitspieler, und die sind eben nicht nur "experimentell". Die S3-Leitlinie ist sicher ein wesentlicher Fortschritt dabei, die derzeitigen schulmedizinischen Erkenntnisse zum PK zusammenzufassen. Selbst dieses Wissen ist noch lange nicht in der Praxis angelangt, wie man hier im Forum regelmäßig sehen kann. Aber: Die in der Leitlinie, und ständig hier im Forum, als "kurativ" bezeichneten Methoden, sind nur gewünscht,  aber nicht real kurativ, leider.

Durch dieses kurative Heilversprechen werden die meisten Patienten in dem Glauben gelassen, dass nach einer Behandlung nichts mehr zu tun wäre, außer Nebenwirkungen überwinden und Verlauf beobachten. Das ist ein Trugschluss. Somit verhindern die falschen Propheten, dass die Patienten ihre Lebensweise ändern, ihr Immunsystem stärken usw., sich eben vielen dieser von den Urologen als experimentell verunglimpften, von anderen Ärzten, wie Orthomolekularmedizinern, inzwischen als nützlich erkannten, ganzheitlichen Methoden, zuwenden.

Natürlich rede ich nicht davon, dass man ein paar Aprikosenkerne schlucken sollte oder Wunder mit Weihrauch vollbringen könnte, und wäre dann geheilt. Solch einfache, monokausale Zusammenhänge, sind wünschenswert, aber nicht wirklich. Es gibt für Krebs derzeitig kein Wundermittel, kein "Magic Bullet", nach dem in den USA seit dem Ausrufen des "War on Cancer" gesucht wird, ausgerufen 1971 von Richard Nixon. Das gilt auch für die RPE.

Ich wünsche frohe Ostern

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

ich möchte noch kurz auf die von Dir oben verlinkte, und auf der BPS Startseite befindliche, Presserklärung der DGU zu komplementärer Medizin eingehen. http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...526&Itemid=149

Dieser Beitrag, hoffentlich nicht die angekündigte Veranstaltung auf dem DGU-Kongress, ist eine unglückliche Zusammenstellung von Behauptungen, Tatsachen und Verdrehungen, die man so nicht akzeptieren kann. Das ist eines Wissenschaftlers nicht würdig. Es macht den Eindruck, als ob es geschrieben ist, die erwähnten, tatsächlich hoffnungsvollen Ansätze, durch negativen Beigeschmack zu verunglimpfen. Das Stück für Stück darzulegen, wäre im Rahmen dieses Forums zu aufwändig. Ich nenne nur ein paar Beispiele.

Die zitierte _SELECT-Studie_ ist fehlerhaft angelegt, fehlerhaft durchgeführt und fehlerhaft ausgewertet. Das hat die Life Extension Foudation übrigens schon bei Beginn der Studie vorhergesagt. Es ist beispielsweise bekannt, dass die ausschließliche Gabe von Vitamin E in der Form Alpha-Tocopherol zu ungünstigen Effekten führt, weil Gamma-Tocopherol verdrängt wird. 

Zitat: "_Und wenn selbst Vitaminen in höherer Dosierung erhebliche Risiken attestiert werden_, ...". Von wem wird das attestiert, sicher nicht von Orthomolekularmedizinern, sondern nur von Medizinern, die ihre Wissenserweiterung vor 20 Jahren abgeschlossen haben. 

_"Weil dort sehr viel gekauft und unkontrolliert geschluckt werde, komme es entsprechend häufig zu ernsthaften Nebenwirkungen und Komplikationen, die teilweise sogar zu Todesfällen führten."_
Risikoreich sind Medikamente, mit alleine in Krankenhäusern 58.000 Toten pro Jahr, die Hälfte davon vermeidbar, wegen nicht korrekter Anwendung [z.B. Überkreuzwirkungen], in Deutschland konservativ geschätzt. Todesfälle durch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind unbekannt. Ich lese seit mehreren Jahren fast täglich über diese Themen. Bisher bin ich noch auf keine seriöse Statistik gestoßen, die das aufzeigt. Wenn Nahrungsergänzungsmittel Todesfolgen hätten, würden in den USA mit Sicherheit schon Millionen-Entschädigungen eingeklagt worden sein.

_"Auch den Gedanken, Ernährungssünden mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln zu begegnen, winkt der Bayreuther Chefarzt gleich ab. Langfristig stellten sie keinesfalls einen Ersatz für eine gesunde Ernährung dar."_
Das ist eine heute noch meist übliche Sichtweise von Ärzten, die sich mit diesem Thema nicht beschäftigen. Wer dazu mehr nachlesen möchte, dem empfehle ich das Buch "Anti-Aging & Prävention" von Dr. Rüdiger Schmitt (Leiter der Sektion Prävention und Anti-Aging beim Deutschen Grünen Kreuz) und Simone Homm (Ärztin für Innere Medizin). Sie haben "_über einen Zeitraum von vier Jahren aus einer Gesamtzahl von etwa 5000 relevanten wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen die Daten der wichtigsten 1100 internationalen Arbeiten in das Buch eingearbeitet_"  (aus dem Vorwort). Die über 20-jährige Arbeit der Life Extension Foundation ist ebenfalls ein Beispiel für erfolgreiche Arbeit mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln und Komplemenärmedizin. Der hier im Forum öfter erwähnte und geschätzte Dr. Strum ist dort Mitglied im Beirat.

"_Alle vielversprechenden Ansätze müssten weiterhin vorbehaltlos betrachtet und geprüft werden, und komplementäre Verfahren müssten bei Wirksamkeit weiter als Säulen des therapeutischen Spektrums etabliert werden._"
Es gibt in der Presseerklärung von Prof. Fischer natürlich auch ein paar Sätze, denen für sich genommen, nichts hinzuzufügen ist. 

Man kann nur hoffen, dass der BPS nicht weiter ausschließlich auf die Kompetenz von Ärzten setzt, die mit Stahl und Strahl gelernt haben und häufig ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen. Der BPS muss eine eigene Meinung haben. Die Unabhängigkeit, wie in der Satzung festgeschrieben, ist nicht mehr gewahrt.

Erinnert Euch an die Anfänge mit Uwe Peters. In diesem Sinne Grüße an alle, insbesondere Günter und seine Mitstreiter.

Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

*Life Extension Foundation*

Hallo Wolfgang, meine Gedankengänge bewegten sich natürlich in erster Linie schon in Richtung auf den kommenden DGU-Kongress und der damit verbundenen Hoffnung einer stärkeren zukünftigen Einbindung der Komplementär-Medizin. Wenn im Vorfeld einer der ewig Gestrigen versucht. den Nährboden für neue Überlegungen mit alten Parolen zu vergiften, muss das noch nicht das vorschnelle Ende für kommende Verbesserungen bedeuten. Zur Life Extension Foundation hatte ich* diesen Link* vor einiger Zeit schon einmal eingeblendet. Ich bin gerade von einer Kaffeerunde aus Anlass einer Feier eines 75. Geburtstages zurückgekommen. Bei den hierbei statt gefundenen Gesprächen ist mir plötzlich zum Bewußtsein gekommen, dass ich im März von 10 Jahren zum ersten Mal das Wort PSA im Gesamtbefundbericht eines Internisten gelesen habe, und zwar ohne zu wissen, was es bedeutet, weil man mir bescheinigte, es wäre alles bestens. Der vermerkte PSA-Wert von 6.4. ng/ml erschien diesem Arzt absolut unverdächtig. Die 13.5 ng/ml schon ein Jahr später alarmierten dann einen auf Empfehlung eines meinen Darmtrakt per Endoskopie untersuchenden Professors aufgesuchten Urologen. 10 Jahre sind vergangen, und ich verfolge immer noch nicht nur meinen eigenen zurückgelegten und noch zurückzulegenden Weg, sondern mit großem Engagement - wie es ähnlich neben Dir, Wolfgang noch unzählige weitere Forumsbenutzer tun, die einzelnen Schritte oder Etappen auch immer wieder neu hinzu kommender Betroffener. Manchmal frage ich mich allerdings auch warum? Meine schlichte Erklärung lautet: man kommt einfach von Thema Krebs nicht los, und die beste Möglichkeit damit fertig zu werden ist die, sich ständig der Herausforderung zu stellen, bei eigenen Veränderungen im Tumorablauf richtig reagieren zu können, weil man vorher hier und da und auch in diesem Forum Erkenntnisse gewonnen und Wissen aufgesaugt hat, das man dann in die Waagschale werfen kann.
Wenn man aktuell versucht, den Nachweis von Higgs-Boson zu erbringen, so wird es doch verdammt noch mal endlich - und wenn, wie so oft durch Zufall - gelingen, den Schlüssel zu finden, um jedem Krebs den Hahn zudrehen zu können. Ich hoffe immer noch, eines Tages sagen zukönnen, und ich habe es selbst noch erlebt, als es vollbracht wurde.

Zu Higgs-Boson*hier* und *hier*

* 
"Mensch: ein Lebewesen, so angetan von Illusionen über sich, dass es völlig vergisst, was es eigentlich sein sollte"  
*(Ambrose Bierce)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Hutschi und alle "Vorredner(schreiber)",

mir brummt der Kopf von den vielen Argumenten, Für und Wider, Beispielen und Ratschlägen und ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, was ich tun soll. Nur eine Frage in die Runde zu meinem speziellen Fall (den es ähnlich bestimmt auch schon bei anderen gegeben hat): Soll ich einem Ratschlag eines sehr erfahrenen Forumsmitglied (helmut 2) folgen, und sofort mit einer Hormontherapie (Bicalutamit, 150 mg) beginnen? Ich glaube an die Wirkung ketogener Ernährung in Verbindung mit aktiver Bewegung (ich nenne mich nicht umsonst "wanderfreund") und habe eine Abscheu vor Medikamenten. Es ist mir auch klar, dass man keinen Krebs "wegoperieren", "wegstrahlen" oder mit Chemo "wegätzen" kann. Kann, heißt aber auch nicht "für immer besiegt". Ich will ihn ja gar nicht "wegessen", wie mir vorgeworfen wird, LudwigS am 2.4.10: [_Als ich las: ..."wäre das für mich eine gute Alternative zu Bestrahlung,  Chemo bzw.  Hormontherapie", musste ich schon mal hart einhaken, denn  man kann einen Krebs durchaus "wegstrahlen", aber "wegessen" kann man  ihn nicht._] sondern eine Möglichkeit nutzen, ihn die Nahrung zu entziehen. Wenn ich seit Februar hier im Forum richtig aufgepasst habe, dann ist der mit der Hormontherapie verbundene Testosteronentzug auch nichts anderes, als "Nahrungsentzug"! Warum soll ich das nicht durch ketogene Ernährung unterstützen, wenn es im praktischen Beispiel ja schon etwas gebracht hatte? Helmut2 hat mir auch empfohlen, jetzt schon einen PSA-Test zu machen, obwohl ich auch gelesen hatte, dass dies erst 1 - 2 Monate nach der OP Sinn macht. Morgen bin ich bei meinem "Hausurologen" und wäre gern etwas "fachlich" vorbereitet, wenn er mit ähnlichen Vorschlägen kommen sollte. 
Hutschi hat Recht: [_man kommt einfach von Thema Krebs nicht los, und die beste Möglichkeit  damit fertig zu werden ist die, sich ständig der Herausforderung zu  stellen, bei eigenen Veränderungen im Tumorablauf richtig reagieren zu  können, weil man vorher hier und da und auch in diesem Forum  Erkenntnisse gewonnen und Wissen aufgesaugt hat, das man dann in die  Waagschale werfen kann._]
Wenn auch heute noch ein Osterfeiertag ist, darauf nimmt der Krebs auch keine Rücksicht und ich wäre sehr dankbar bis Morgen aus der Expertenrunde die eine oder andere Antwort zu erhalten. Alle Detailangaben im Profil und für Rückfragen immer gerne bereit


Roland 
der Wanderfreund aus der Oberlausitz

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Roland,

eine Zusamennfassung:

Man kann Prostatakrebs, sofern er noch "lokal" ist.
1. wegoperieren, dass er für immer beseitigt ist.
2. wegstrahlen, dass er für immer beseitigt ist.
um die 2 wichtigsten Vertreter der lokalen bzw. regionären Therapien zu benennen.

3. Mit hormonellen Eingriffen je nach Entartungszustand verzögern (Hemmung der Proliferation bzw. Verschiebung des Verhältnisses von Proliferation zu Apoptose).
4. Mit Chemotherapie geringfügig verzögern.
(Anders sieht es bei Hodenkrebs aus. Der ist unabhängig vom Krankheitsfortschritt chemotherapeutisch zu 80% heilbar).

5. Mit Ernährung und Sport etwas verzögern, wobei eine kurzfristige PSA-Absenkung durch diese Maßnahmen keinerlei Beweis einer Antikrebswirkung ist.

Wenn Sport bzw. Wandern einen starken Einfluss hätte, müsstest du dich heute nicht mit dieser Problematik hier befassen.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Ludwig,

ich beteilige mich kaum noch an diesem Forum. Das hängt stark damit zusammen, dass hier regelmäßig die Realität mit Wunschdenken vertauscht wird. So kann man doch keine ernsthafte Diskussion führen. 
Zu den von Dir genannten Punkten 1. und 2 ist zu bemerken, dass das falsch ist, was Du schreibst. Der Krebs ist eben nicht unbedingt für immer beseitigt. Rezidive treten in 35 bis 65 % aller Fälle auf, in Abhängigkeit von 5 oder 10-jährigen Betrachtungszeiträumen und verschiedenen Stadien. Für einen 50- oder 60-Jährigen also nicht gerade Hoffnung machend. Man sollte doch wenigstens den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen, und nicht, wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, die Patienten in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegen und sie damit abhalten, nach den Therapien etwas für ihre Gesundheit zu tun. Zu Deinem Punkt 5. Es geht bei Sport und Ernährung (auch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel) nicht um vordergründige PSA-Absenkung, sondern um Stärkung des gesamten Körpers, beispielsweise des Immunsystems, oder wie soll man sonst versuchen, den garantiert schon gestreuten Krebs in Schach zu halten? 

Hier ein Beitrag von Dr. Douwes aus der Fachzeitschrift  "Facharzt - Gynäkologie/Urologie"   http://www.klinik-st-georg.de/pdf/prostatakarzinom.pdf

Zitat: "_Die Rezidivrate nach erfolgter Radikaloperation wird heute zwischen 35% und 65%, angegeben, erkannt an einer PSA-Progression innerhalb von fünf und zehn Jahren nach der Operation (9, 2631). Die große Schwankungsbreite ist durch ungenaues Staging der Patienten bedingt_."

Und noch ein Beitrag von der Lieblingsklinik des BPS: http://www.martini-klinik.de/informa...pril-2007.html


Die derzeitigen Methoden der Urologie sind seit Jahrzehnten nicht die Lösung des Problems. Sie werden es auch nie sein. Die Lösung liegt irgendwo im noch Unbekannten, oder wie Harald schreibt, beim Finden des "Higgs-Boson" der Onkologie. Deswegen darf der BPS nicht länger Schoßhund der Urologie sein. Es müssen alle wissenschaftlichen Disziplinen beteiligt sein und ganzheitliche Überlegungen angestellt werden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Ludwig,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber Du scheinst meinen postoperativen Befund übersehen zu haben. Ich habe keinen "lokalen Prostatakrebs" oder verstehe den Befund nicht richtig. Den Wert "Pn1" verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht und danach werde ich mich morgen im Labor in Chemnitz erkundigen. Ich interpretiere _"Das Tumorgewebe ist teilweise schnittrandbildend..."_ und _ "Die.... gesondert eingesandten Nachschnitte von der Blase zeigen ebenfalls kleinherdige Tumorinfiltrate."_ als recht deutlichen Hinweis auf eine Streuung. Und zu meiner Ernährungsweise: Ich bin im Krieg mit Zuckerrübensirup großgezogen worden und in den Nachkriegsjahren war meine Mutter Bonbonköchin. Bis zum Februar habe ich Süßigkeiten als Hauptnahrungsmittel betrachtet und auch oft als Zwischenmahlzeit eingesetzt. Da haben auch 1000-e Kilometer zu Fuß keine Chance zum Ausgleich gehabt. Ich lasse mir den Glauben nicht nehmen, dass auch die Ernährung einen Einfluss auf Entstehen, Wachsen und Vergehen des Krebses hat und werde schon aus Gründen des Wohlbefindens nach der Gewichtsreduzierung mit der ketogenen Ernährung fortfahren. Schaden kann es nichts und das scheint bewiesen zu sein! Ob sich meine Lebensqualität mit einer Hormontherapie verbessert, zweifle ich stark an. Beispiele im Forum belegen das.
Leider bietet Dein "mageres Profil" hier im Forum keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zur Wirksamkeit der Therapien und zur PSA-Entwicklung, die bei vielen Betroffenen bei "www.myProstate.eu" sehr hilfreich einzusehen sind.

Roland
Wanderfreund aus der Oberlausitz (Sachsen)

----------


## LudwigS

> Zu den von Dir genannten Punkten 1. und 2 ist zu bemerken, dass das falsch ist, was Du schreibst. Der Krebs ist eben nicht unbedingt für immer beseitigt.


Das habe ich auch gar nicht geschrieben.




> Rezidive treten in 35 bis 65 % aller Fälle auf, in Abhängigkeit von 5 oder 10-jährigen Betrachtungszeiträumen und verschiedenen Stadien. Für einen 50- oder 60-Jährigen also nicht gerade Hoffnung machend. Man sollte doch wenigstens den Tatsachen ins Auge sehen, und nicht, wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, die Patienten in trügerischer Sicherheit wiegen und sie damit abhalten, nach den Therapien etwas für ihre Gesundheit zu tun.


Sogenante Rezidive sind in erster Linie "residual tumors", also Überreste der Erkrankung, die man nicht beseitigen konnte.
Rezidiv suggeriert ein Neuauftreten der Erkrankung nach einer Heilung, die so nie da war.
Und das hängt weitestgehend vom Krankheitsfortschritt zu Therapiebeginn ab.




> Zu Deinem Punkt 5. Es geht bei Sport und Ernährung (auch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel) nicht um vordergründige PSA-Absenkung, sondern um Stärkung des gesamten Körpers, beispielsweise des Immunsystems, oder wie soll man sonst versuchen, den garantiert schon gestreuten Krebs in Schach zu halten?


Das habe ich nie bestritten. 
Dass asiatische Ernährung krebsvorbeugender und prostatafreundlicher als unsere mitteleuropäische ist, kann man schon seit fast 10 Jahren hier im Forum nachlesen.

Nur hat die "Stärkung des Immunsystems" - was immer das auch sein mag - in der Krebsbekämpfung seine natürlichen Grenzen.
Und das ist die "Freund-Feind-Kennung".
Seit Jahren sucht man nach Möglichkeiten, Krebszellen dem Immunsystem eindeutig durch Moleküle auf seinen Oberflächen zu zeigen.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Ralieb

Hallo Wolfgang,

Deinem Profil kann ich nicht entnehmen, wie Du in 2004 zu einer Diagnose PCA kommst. Auch die spätere FNAB zeigte ja keinen Befund. Mich würde interessieren, warum Du dennoch eine sehr intensive AS mit umfangreichen NEM's angefangen hast?
Dein Posting in myprostate.eu ist m.E. etwas irreführend.

Gruß
Rainer

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolfgang,

einige Passagen aus Dr. Douwes zusammenfassendem Beitrag stimmen schon nachdenklich. Ganz besonders aufmerksam habe ich dort gelessen, wo Pat Walsh et. al. schon 1991 auf die wohl durchaus bestehende Möglichkeit der Ausschwemmung von Tumorzellen durch eine Biospsie hingewiesen haben. Metastatische Aussiedlung - ein wahrhaft medizinische Formulierung, aber sehr zutreffend. Sofort fällt mir Reinardo ein, der immer schon überzeugt davon war, dass bei der bei mir z. B. noch sehr martialisch vorgenommenen Gewebsentnahme sehr wohl einige besonders muntere Tumorzellen entfleucht wären und nun mit dazu beitragen, dass irgendwo im Körper des Betroffenen auch nach Ektomie wieder alles von vorn anfängt.
Immerhin haben immunzytologische Untersuchungen und auch die In-situ-DNS-Hybrid-Technologie das bestätigt. Und nun sind wir wieder beim Immunsystem, dass da helfend eingreifen soll, wo es doch vorher möglicherweise noch wegen Schwächung versagt hat.

@ Hallo Wanderfreund, als Vielwanderer gehe ich selbstverständlich auch davon aus, dass viel Bewegung - beim Sportabzeichen hatte ich Ladehemmung beim Absprung zum Hochsprung - und reichlich veränderte Ernährung mit dazu beitragen, meinen Tumorstatus zu besänftigen und dass ein hoffentlich erst in ferner Zukunft auftretendes Rezidiv ebenfalls rechtzeitig durch diesen jedem zugänglichen Therapieweg beeindruckt wird.
Ich habe für Dich mal in loser Reihenfolge einige Hinweise vom DKFZ bzw. KID wie folgt zusammengesucht.
Zu Krebs im Alter bitte* hier* lesen. Zur Ernährung *das* bitte lesen. Wegen NEM auch *dieses* bitte lesen. Und zur generellen Ernährung für Krebskranke noch *hier.*


*"Es ist durchaus richtig und alle geschichtliche Erfahrung bestätigt es, dass man das Mögliche nicht erreichte, wenn nicht immer wieder in der Welt nach dem Unmöglichen gegriffen worden wäre"*
(Max Weber)

----------


## LudwigS

> danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber Du scheinst meinen postoperativen Befund übersehen zu haben. Ich habe keinen "lokalen Prostatakrebs" oder verstehe den Befund nicht richtig.


Du hast keine auf die Prostata begrenzte Erkrankung, sie kann möglicherweise dennoch "einigermassen lokal", also etwas regionär sein - und damit einer regionären Therapie wie der Strahlentherapie durchaus zugänglich sein.
Bei einer richtigen Streuung sitzt das Zeug in den Lymphknoten, den Knochen oder auch der Leber.



> Den Wert "Pn1" verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht und danach werde ich mich morgen im Labor in Chemnitz erkundigen. Ich interpretiere _"Das Tumorgewebe ist teilweise schnittrandbildend..."_ und _ "Die.... gesondert eingesandten Nachschnitte von der Blase zeigen ebenfalls kleinherdige Tumorinfiltrate."_ als recht deutlichen Hinweis auf eine Streuung.


Da du PN0 schon hast, könnte es sich um PL1 oder PV1 (Lymphspalteneinbruch oder Venenspalteneinbruch handeln).
Vielleicht ist es ein Übertragungsfehler durch die Sekretärin.




> Und zu meiner Ernährungsweise: Ich bin im Krieg mit Zuckerrübensirup großgezogen worden und in den Nachkriegsjahren war meine Mutter Bonbonköchin. Bis zum Februar habe ich Süßigkeiten als Hauptnahrungsmittel betrachtet und auch oft als Zwischenmahlzeit eingesetzt. Da haben auch 1000-e Kilometer zu Fuß keine Chance zum Ausgleich gehabt.


Dass Krebszellen Süsses mögen macht man sich bei den Kontrastmitteln bildgebender Verfahren zunutze.




> Ich lasse mir den Glauben nicht nehmen, dass auch die Ernährung einen Einfluss auf Entstehen, Wachsen und Vergehen des Krebses hat und werde schon aus Gründen des Wohlbefindens nach der Gewichtsreduzierung mit der ketogenen Ernährung fortfahren. Schaden kann es nichts und das scheint bewiesen zu sein!


Man sollte aber vermeiden seinen Körper zu schwächen.
Krebsdiät ist eine ausgewogene Ernährung.




> Ob sich meine Lebensqualität mit einer Hormontherapie verbessert, zweifle ich stark an. Beispiele im Forum belegen das.


Die Zweifel sind garantiert angebracht. Das kann ich dir aus eigenem Erleben bestätigen.




> Leider bietet Dein "mageres Profil" hier im Forum keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zur Wirksamkeit der Therapien und zur PSA-Entwicklung, die bei vielen Betroffenen bei "www.myProstate.eu" sehr hilfreich einzusehen sind.


Es war jahrelang eines der ausführlichsten hier.
Ich habe den Text entfernt, aber die Grafik gelassen.
Und "mager" ist die Grafik im Profil sicher nicht.
Wenn alle sowas hätten, brauchte man sich nicht durch den PSA-Zahlenwust durchzukämpfen

----------


## spertel

Hallo Ludwig bzw. Wanderfreund

Ich denke, die Bezeichnung "pn1" bezeichnet ein Einwachsen des Tumors in die Nervenfasern innerhalb der Prostata.

Diesen Umstand nutzt der Tumor in der Regel aus, um sich über die Kapsel hinaus auszubreiten.

Dies ist nicht automatisch mit einer systemischen Ausbreitung assoziiert.

Gruss

Spertel

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig bzw. Wanderfreund
> 
> Ich denke, die Bezeichnung "pn1" bezeichnet ein Einwachsen des Tumors in die Nervenfasern innerhalb der Prostata.
> 
> Diesen Umstand nutzt der Tumor in der Regel aus, um sich über die Kapsel hinaus auszubreiten.
> 
> Dies ist nicht automatisch mit einer systemischen Ausbreitung assoziiert.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


Da hast du natürlich recht.
Damit wird die Nervenscheideninvasion bezeichnet.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Pinguin

Habe mich eben auch kundig gemacht und das bei Wikipedia gefunden:  
Pn0/1: Perineuralscheideninvasion

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Rainer "Ralieb",

was meinen Eintrag bei www.myprostate.eu betrifft, hast Du recht. Ich habe mich damals nach erhöhtem PSA und einer falsch positiven, fehlerhaft ausgewerteten Biopsie entschlossen, nicht weiter nach Krebs zu suchen. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich für mich diverse Erkenntnisse gewonnen, nach denen ich heute noch handele. Im Alter von 57 haben ca. 50 % der Männer einen Prostatkrebs. Die meisten Männer sterben nicht an, sondern mit ihrem Krebs. Damit ich, im Falle eines Falles, möglichst zur zweiten Gruppe gehöre, habe ich ein umfangreiches Gesundheitsprogramm gestartet, um die Sachen zu beeinflussen, die in meiner Hand liegen. Der Rest ist Schicksal. 
Dieses Gesundheitsprogramm, bestehend aus gesunder Ernährung, Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln (insbesondere auch Vitamin D = Ersatz für fehlende Sonne) und Sport, kommt meinem Körper insgesamt zugute. Ich verschiebe Altererscheinungen und tue etwas für die verbesserte Vernichtung der jeden Tag entstehenden ein paar hunderttausend verschiedenenartigen Krebszellen. Ein weitergehendes Gestaltungsprogramm für einen verbesserten Status des Hormonsystems habe ich noch nicht angefangen. Das Prostatapräparat, Sport und Vitamin D haben aber auch einen hormonellen Effekt. Hier hat Dr. Douwes einen Artikel über Hormoneinstellungen bei Prostata- und Brustkrebs geschrieben, an dem man gut sieht, dass eben nicht nur Ansätze aus der S3-Leitlinie zielführend sein können: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...Douwes0404.pdf GeorgS ist dort Patient. Er hat bis heute keine Biospie gemacht. Der PSA-Wert und ein gesundheitliches Programm begleiten ihn bis heute.


Hallo Wanderfreund,

alleine, dass Du hier im Forum angekommen bist, spricht für Dich. Jetzt kannst Du versuchen, einige Tipps umzusetzen. Da diese leider nur in die Zukunft wirken, muss man die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen. Was für die Zukunft richtig ist, weiß niemand. Du musst das tun, was Dir das Gefühl gibt, der eigene Manager Deiner Krankheit zu sein. Wenn es sich in ein paar Jahren angeblich herausstellt, dass es nicht die richtigen Schritte gewesen wären, hadere nicht. Niemand weiß, ob es so oder so richtig gewesen wäre.

Alles Gute

Wolfgang


Du hast etwas von viel Zuckerkonsum geschrieben. Hast Du Diabetes? Du weißt hoffentlich "Diabetes, Heilung ist möglich" (http://www.1-diabetes.de/heilung/)

----------


## RalfDm

> Da hast du natürlich recht.
> Damit wird die Nervenscheideninvasion bezeichnet.


So?? Mein Wissenstand ist, dass pN1 für pathologisch nachgewiesene befallene *Lymphknoten* steht.

Ralf

----------


## LudwigS

> So?? Mein Wissenstand ist, dass pN1 für pathologisch nachgewiesene befallene *Lymphknoten* steht.
> 
> Ralf


Schau mal in sein Profil, Ralf.
PN0 (0/6) für die Lymphknoten ist schon angegeben.

Da kann Pn1 nur was anderes sein.

http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...akarzinoms.pdf

Seite 44 unter Punkt 3 findet man Erläuterungen dazu.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RalfDm

Die Mehrdeutigkeit von pN1/Pn1 ist jedenfalls unglücklich, vor allem, wenn der Pathologe es mit mit der Groß-/Kleinschreibung nicht so genau nimmt.

Ralf

----------


## wanderfreund

Allen in die Runde,

ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Ratschläge und Hinweise zu meiner Fragestellung. Ein Körnchen Wahrheit steckt in jedem Beispiel und nun habe ich erst einmal viel zu studieren. Vielleicht ist es auch an mir, etwas mehr Geduld aufzubringen, um eine Entscheidung zu fällen. Werde mich jedenfalls bemühen! Der Krebs hat 65 Jahre gebraucht, um sich bemerkbar zu machen und da kann es wohl auf ein paar schlaflose Nächte in der Zukunft mehr oder weniger nicht ankommen. Ich habe den Krebs immer mit einem "Feuer" verglichen. Es (er) schwelt erst so vor sich hin, um irgendwann auszubrechen. Lodern dann die Flammen (Krebszellen) richten sie auch richtig Schaden an. Bei einem offenen Feuer (PCA) sollte man nicht lange überlegen, sondern man muss es sofort bekämpfen! Abgewandelt auf meine PK-Historie: dramatischer PSA Anstieg (Hitze des Feuers) und Biopsie (Brandursachenermittlung) bilden die Grundlage für eine erste Brandbekämpfung (Therapieentscheidung). Hier sehe ich eine große Gefahrenquelle für eine Fehlentscheidung. Nehmen wir einmal an, ich hätte mich anhand des Biopsiebefundes für eine "Brachy" entschieden (weil ja von einem G1-Adenokarzinom. pT2a GS 3+3=6) ausgegangen wurde, welches auf den rechtenn Seitenlappen begrenzt war), dann würde jetzt vielleicht mit Seeds (Sprinkleranlage) versucht den Herd (Wohnungsbrand) zu bekämpfen. Währenddessen ist die Kapsel schon durchbrochen (brennt schon das ganze Haus) und der Krebs (das Feuer) hat bereits Blase, Wundschnittrand (Nebengebäude) erreicht (entzündet). Irgendwann würde das ja auch bemerkt werden, weil der (so oft angezweifelte, aber immer wieder herangezogene) PSA-Wert (Hitze in den anderen Brandnestern) verrückt spielt. Nun hat man zwar die Postata (das Wohnzimmer ) gerettet, aber die Kapsel (Außenwände und das Dach) sowie Nachbarorgane (Nebengebäude) sind verbrannt und der Krebs (das Feuer) hat sich lange zu einem *Flächenbrand* entwickelt!
Sollte ich mit dieser Auffassung völlig falsch liegen, dann löschen wir den Beitrag schnellstens, um keine Verwirrung zu erzeugen. 
Eine Lehre ziehe ich aber doch daraus: (Helmut2) hatte mich sofort auf die Einholung einer Zweitmeinung hingewiesen, auf die ich aber aufgrund *meiner* Therapieentscheidung - schnellstmöglich offene OP - nicht gehört habe. Nun werde ich dies aber nachholen, denn es hilft vielleicht auch, evtl. Fehlerquellen bei der Biopsie aufzudecken bzw.künftige Therapieentscheidungen zu optimieren. Liege ich mit Bonkhoff und Helpap da richtig und kann ich das von meinem Hausurologen (der übrigens "Will" - ich *will* ja auch immer - heißt) eigentlich in die Wege leiten lassen???
Nun endet mein Erguss wieder mit einer Frage, aber so ist es wohl bei Neulingen und Laien im Forum. Alles ist ein Lernprozess und noch niemand kennt alle Zusammenhänge bei dieser Krankheit.
Zum "Pn1" nach der Laborauskunft eine Info, um keinen Streit über vielleicht nur einen Tippfehler aufkommen zu lassen!

Nochmals Danke für die vielen aufmunternden Meinungsäußerungen

wanderfreund Roland

----------


## Klaus48

> Allen in die Runde,
> 
> ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Ratschläge und Hinweise zu meiner Fragestellung. Ein Körnchen Wahrheit steckt in jedem Beispiel und nun habe ich erst einmal viel zu studieren. Vielleicht ist es auch an mir, etwas mehr Geduld aufzubringen, um eine Entscheidung zu fällen. Werde mich jedenfalls bemühen! 
> 
> wanderfreund Roland


Hallo Roland,

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es ganz gut wäre für dich, mehr Geduld aufzubringen. Du bist gerade frisch operiert und solltest sehen, dass du möglichst schnell wieder voll auf die Beine kommst und deine Kontinents  erreichst.

Ansonsten ist die RPE doch ganz gut gelaufen! Du hast nur den genauen pathologischen Befund bekommen, der allerdings von dem der Biopsie abweicht. Aber geht es nicht den meisten RPE operierten so, wenn sie den genauen pathologischen Befund in der Hand halten und feststellen, dass der Krebs schon weiter fortgeschritten ist als erwartet? Bei mir war es auch so. Das ist in meinen Augen der Fluch der RPE: Man kennt  nach der OP ganz genau (oder vielleicht  zu genau) seinen Status. Bei anderen Therapien wie z.B. externe Bestrahlung oder Brachy hat man eben einfach einen Nadir nach der Behandlung und man braucht sich nicht so viele Gedanken zu machen....

Viel  schlechter sind deine Chancen mit dem R1 Befund auch nicht und wenn das Tumorgewebe teilweise schnittrandbildend ist, muss es ja nicht über die Prostata hinausgewachsen sein.

Es heißt  jetzt für dich abwarten, was die nächsten PSA Messungen zeigen. 

Was du dann in ca. 3-6 Monaten, wenn alles gut verheilt ist, weiter an Therapien machst, solltest du dir allerdings schon  jetzt in Ruhe überlegen.

Die Möglichkeiten gehen von gar nichts, wenn das PSA unter oder an der Nachweisgrenze ist und bleibt, über vorsorglicher Bestrahlung der Prostataloge oder Hormantherapie. 
Was man macht ist eben jedem selbst überlassen und muss auch je nach  Nervenstärke entschieden werden.

Aber erst mal wünsche ich dir gute Genesung, und ein schnell unter die Nachweisgrenze fallenden PSA Wert. Die Chancen dafür sind jedenfalls  recht gut.

Gruß Klaus

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Klaus,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag und gleich an alle anderen, die ähnlich denken und schreiben wollten. Ich akzeptiere die Hinweise und wäre froh, wenn bei mir ein ähnlicher Verlauf, wie in Deiner PSA-Grafik bei "myprostate" eintreten würde. Ernährungsumstellung habe ich schon hinter mir - 12 kg Gewichtsverlust auf 81 kg in 5 Wochen -, Bewegung ist mein Lebensinhalt und, was wohl am wichtigsten ist, ich versuche Optimist zu bleiben!

In diesem Sinne

bis bald mal wieder mit den ersten PSA-Werten nach der AHB

wanderfreund Roland

P.S.: Noch der Vermerk, dass der Wert "*Pn0/1: Perineuralscheideninvasion"* bedeutet! Entsprechend der Auskunft des Labors in Chemnitz und verschiedener richtiger Definitionen aus der Runde.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Roland,

es ist ja dein legitimes Recht bei Anderen wegen deines Problems ins Forum gehst und wenn Du dabei auch meinen Namen angibst, soll es mir auch Recht sein!

Warum habe ich Dir BicalutamidMedac 150 ml empfohlen? und nicht nur das sonder auch deine Inkontinenz durch das "Inkontinenz für Männer" zu beheben um nach einem 1/4 Jahr an eine 3D konformale RT => http://hss.ulb.uni-bonn.de:90/2009/1717/1717.pdf
zu machen, denn alles spricht doch dafür, daß bei einem            pT3a, Pn-1 und R1 eine solche Therapie nach deiner Prostatektomie gemacht werden sollte!

Was ist denn Dir nach deiner einseitigen Nerven erhaltender Prostatektomie empfohlen worden?
Dann ließ mal das Erektions-orientiertes Vorgehen nach nerverhaltender RP "Kieler Konzept" durch. Bei Google wirst Du fündig werden!

Denke daran, mit deiner Nahrungsumstellung alleine kannst Du ein Rezidiv -gleich welcher Art- nicht verhindern sondern nur verzögern. Solltest Du Diabetes haben, hilft das ungemein!

Alles gute bei deinen Therapie Entscheidungen
Helmut

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Helmut,

eine öffentliche Antwort im Forum halte ich für angebracht, Sollte mit der Namensnennung gegen Forumsregeln verstoßen worden sein, dann tut mir das Leid und ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Ich wollte nur mehr Informationen zur Problematik erhalten und bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis. Geduld bei den künftigen Entscheidungen ist meine Zielstellung und ich werde auf jeden Fall die Empfehlungen der Klinik (Tumorbord) abwarten, ehe weiteres entschieden wird. Diabetiker bin ich nicht und dass Anti-Krebs-Ernährung ein Rezidiv nicht verhindern kann, ist genauso wenig bewiesen, wie das Gegenteil. Keiner hat die "Patentlösung" parat und ich glaube, nur das Beschreiten neuer Wege führt auch zum Fortschritt auf dem Weg zum Ziel.
Nicht der "Sexualtrieb" hält mich gegenwärtig davon ab, mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen, sondern auch Dein Beispiel mit dem Abbruch der HB-3fach aufgrund Zitat: _"... nicht mehr zu ertragenden Nebenwirkungen z.B. Depressionen,  Polyneuropathie!..." _ erzeugt Skepsis bei mir. Gar nicht zu denken an die ellenlange Liste von Medikamenten, die sich in 12 Jahren Kampf gegen den Krebs, bei Dir ergeben hat. Ein Grauen für einen Medikamentenmuffel und für mich ein wahrscheinlich nicht zu überwindendes Hindernis bei der Entscheidungsfindung. Ich zolle Dir höchsten Respekt und Anerkennung für die Willenskraft und Leistungen, die mit dem Leidensweg verbunden waren und sind. Erfolge waren ja schon zu verzeichnen und sollen auch in Zukunft eintreten; das wünschen Dir bestimmt alle Deine Angehörigen und auch die Betroffenen hier im Forum.
Ich als "Lehrling" habe schon von Dir lernen können, hoffe aber, vielleicht später einmal mit meinem "Gesellenstück" auch anderen helfen zu können. Warten wir es einmal ab.

Nochmals Danke für die Ratschläge und Literaturhinweise

und alles Gute für die Zukunft

wanderfreund Roland.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Wanderfreund Roland,

mit Deinem postoperativen pathologischen Befund wird Dir angezeigt, dass der Tumor eine erhebliche Ausbreitungstendenz aufweist. Ich glaube deshalb nicht daran mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln die Chance auf einen kurativen Erfolg bestreiten zu können. Erwiesenermaßen eröffnet eine nachfolgende zeitnahe Bestrahlung (nach Ausheilen der Prostataloge) die Möglichkeit eines kurativen Erfolgs. 

Deshalb würde ich die gesundheitliche Zukunftsgestaltung an zweierlei Fakten festmachen.
Der Tumor ist kein Haustierkrebs und bedarf aller verfügbarer schulmedizinischer Therapien um ausgeschaltet zu werden.Vagabundierende Krebszellen, die sich möglicherweise demnächst irgendwo im Körper absiedeln können, müssen vom Immunsytem in Schach gehalten werden, um den aus 1. erwirkten schulmedizinischen Erfolg auf lange Sicht, möglichst immer zu gewährleisten.
Um eine differenziertere Beurteilung des Tumors zu erhalten, kannst Du noch die entfernte Prostata zur DNA-zytometrischen Beurteilung nach *Düsseldorf* schicken lassen.

Ob nun eine Strahlentherapie unbedingt ohne oder mit gleichzeitiger Hormonblockade, wegen der PSA-Kontrolle, stattfinden soll, ist, wie Du hier schon erfahren konntest, schulmedizinische Ansichtssache.

Nach allem was ich bisher über die aggressivere Variante des PCa, an der Du offensichtlich leidest, gelesen und auch in diesem Forum erfahren habe, bestehen die besten kurativen Aussichten, wenn man die Tumorbekämpfung frühzeitig, nach diesen zweigleisigen Verfahren aufnimmt!

Ich wünsche Dir den Weitblick, der Deiner Situation angepasst, den besten Erfolg zeitigt.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> ...und dass Anti-Krebs-Ernährung ein Rezidiv nicht verhindern kann, ist genauso wenig bewiesen, wie das Gegenteil...


Hallo Roland,

mit solchen Statements lügst Du Dir m.E. etwas in die Tasche. Mit dem selben Wahrheitsgehalt hättest Du z.B. schreiben können 

"Dass regelmäßiges Haarewaschen ein Rezidiv nicht verhindern kann, ist genauso wenig bewiesen wie das Gegenteil".

Wahr ist, dass ein intaktes Immunsystem sehr wichtig ist, um den Körper bei seiner ureigenen Krebsbekämpfung optimal zu unterstützen.

Wahr ist auch, dass die Ernährung dabei eine Rolle spielt (z.B. die sog. mediterrane Ernährung). Ob es wirklich eine "Anti-Krebs-Ernährung" gibt, sei einmal dahingestellt.

Wenn Du als bewegungsfreudiger "Wanderfreund" bei 93 kg warst, dann musst Du entweder sehr groß sein, oder Du hast Dich deutlich suboptimal ernährt. Insofern ist ein Ernährungs-Fokus bei Dir vermutlich sehr sinnvoll, kann aber bei Pn1, R1 und Deiner Tumorausbreitung m.E. nur komplementär sein.

Dies schreibt Dir jemand, der außer der Stärkung seines Immunsystems nichts Konkretes gegen seinen Kebs unternommen hat (siehe mein Profil). Ich bin also kein Schulmedizin-Fan, aber in Deiner Situation sollte man m.E. etwas Dezidierter an seinen Tumor rangehen als das für mich sehr verschwommen klingende "Beschreiten neuer Wege"

Schorschel

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Schoschel,

Danke für den Hinweis auf die AHIT. Meine Rente liegt in etwa bei den Kosten von ca. 30 Euro/Tag für diese Therapie nach Dr. Kief. Ich brauche aber auch noch andere Sachen zum Überleben (vielleicht nicht mehr so lange). Schade, hörte sich ganz interessant an! Mein Immunsystem scheint ganz i.O. zu sein, denn ich kenne eigentlich keine Krankheiten, war jahrelang nicht beim Arzt und habe auf Trekkingtouren in entlegensten Gebieten dieser Welt nie Probleme gehabt. Ich glaube da eher an die "Zuckertheorie".

Gruß

wanderfreund Roland

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Heribert,

deine Hinweise sind plausibel und sehr hilfreich, wofür ich mich herzlich bedanke. Erst einmal abwarten, wie die Therapieempfehlungen aus dem Tumorbord der Klinik lauten und dann werde ich weitere Entscheidungen treffen. Ein Hinweis sei mir gestattet: Ich habe nicht die Absicht, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel einzusetzen! Die bisher von mir angewandte ketogene Ernährung, angelehnt an die Anti-Krebs-Ernährung nach Dr. Coy, basiert nur auf normalen Lebensmittel aus der "grünen Liste" des Coy'schen Buches "Die neue Anti-Krebs-Ernährung". Die parallele Anwendung schulmedizinischer Therapien bleibt nicht ausgeschlossen, wie ja schon die RPE gezeigt hat.
Jetzt wäre es mir lieber, bald zu einer AHB zu kommen, aber irgendwer schläft bei der Antragsbearbeitung (30.3. in der Klinik Antrag auf AHB gestellt). Die Probleme mit der Inkontinenz sind gegenwärtig größer, als ein evtl. Fortschreiten des Krebses, was ja auch nicht so explosionsartig erfolgt, wie die unbewusste Entleerung der Blase.
Wie bekomme ich meine entfernte Prostata nach Düsseldorf?

Vielleicht kannst Du ja an der Statistik den weiteren Therapieverlauf verfolgen und wenn eine "rote Karte" angezeigt wäre, mich kontaktieren.

Ich danke nochmals für die Hilfe und Wünsche zur Genesung

und auch Dir die besten Erfolge im Kampf gegen den "Feind"

wanderfreund Roland

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Roland



> deine Hinweise sind plausibel und sehr hilfreich, wofür ich mich herzlich bedanke. Erst einmal abwarten, wie die Therapieempfehlungen aus dem Tumorbord der Klinik lauten und dann werde ich weitere Entscheidungen treffen. Ein Hinweis sei mir gestattet: Ich habe nicht die Absicht, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel einzusetzen! Die bisher von mir angewandte ketogene Ernährung, angelehnt an die Anti-Krebs-Ernährung nach Dr. Coy, basiert nur auf normalen Lebensmittel aus der "grünen Liste" des Coy'schen Buches "Die neue Anti-Krebs-Ernährung". Die parallele Anwendung schulmedizinischer Therapien bleibt nicht ausgeschlossen, wie ja schon die RPE gezeigt hat.


Mit dieser Erklärung, bestätigst Du ja Dein zweigleisiges Vorgehen zur Bekämpfung Deines Untermieters, was ich ausdrücklich unterstütze.



> Jetzt wäre es mir lieber, bald zu einer AHB zu kommen, aber irgendwer schläft bei der Antragsbearbeitung (30.3. in der Klinik Antrag auf AHB gestellt). Die Probleme mit der Inkontinenz sind gegenwärtig größer, als ein evtl. Fortschreiten des Krebses, was ja auch nicht so explosionsartig erfolgt, wie die unbewusste Entleerung der Blase.


In NRW gibt es einen *Leitfaden* für die Anschlussheilbehandlung. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich die Kostenträger in Deiner Region, im Ergebnis wesentlich von diesen Richtlinien abheben. Die Sozialgesetzgebung ist Bundesrecht, seine Ausführungsbestimmungen werden von den Ländern geregelt. - Bleibe drann, nachfragen kostet nichts - man ruft sich in Erinnerung!



> Wie bekomme ich meine entfernte Prostata nach Düsseldorf?


Als GK-Versicherter ist eine Überweisung zur DNA-Zytometrie erforderlich, die dem Pathologischen Institut, welches die postoperative Beurteilung vorgenommen hat, mit der Bitte um Weiterleitung an das Düsseldorfer Institut zugeleitet werden muss. Als PK-Versicherter kannst Du den Auftrag selbst erteilen. Wenn Du diese Untersuchung als cytopathologische Zweitmeinung deklarieren lässt, wird Dir kein Arzt dies verweigern.

Alles Gute und beste Grüße vom Rhein ins wunderschöne Erzgebirge
Heribert 

PS. Im Mai bin ich 14 Tage in Oberwiesenthal

----------

